# Planning to move to Germany



## Zarane (Jun 29, 2014)

I'm engaged to a German we are planning to get married in November and hopefully move to Germany, currently I'm studying the language at the Goethe centre in Windhoek, Namibia. My question is do I need to finished the whole a A1 level (which requires me to do it up to next year) or is there a possibility for me to get a visa with the testimonial from the Goethe center that i did the language although I didn't complete it? 

Please if there is someone who can advice me on that, I will appreciate it.

Thank you


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

AFAIK level A2 is minimum requirement for a language test in Germany. But Goethe Institut should give you any advice because they work with Telc.
telc GmbH - The European Language Certificates:Â*Information


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Zarane said:


> I'm engaged to a German we are planning to get married in November and hopefully move to Germany, currently I'm studying the language at the Goethe centre in Windhoek, Namibia. My question is do I need to finished the whole a A1 level (which requires me to do it up to next year) or is there a possibility for me to get a visa with the testimonial from the Goethe center that i did the language although I didn't complete it?
> 
> Please if there is someone who can advice me on that, I will appreciate it.
> 
> Thank you


For a German spouse visa you need "evidence of German language skills". Only your local Embassy will be able to tell you what kind of paperwork they are willing to accept as evidence.

How often do you attend language classes? more than half a year for A1 sounds excessive.


----------



## despaired (Dec 22, 2013)

Check with Goethe, they offer online courses. Maybe that is faster and / or easier for you to manage.


----------



## Zarane (Jun 29, 2014)

I attend my classes two times a week, I have started last month.


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

Zarane said:


> I attend my classes two times a week, I have started last month.


In connection with a decesion of the European Court of Justice from today it could be that you don't need to do a test if you're married with an EU-citizen.
But on the other hand speaking german can be helpful anyway...


----------



## Tuja (Jul 9, 2014)

Tellus said:


> In connection with a decesion of the European Court of Justice from today it could be that you don't need to do a test if you're married with an EU-citizen.
> But on the other hand speaking german can be helpful anyway...


Yes, I also read this on the news today. But I didn't understand if the decision is already valid or not. Do you know?


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

Tuja said:


> Yes, I also read this on the news today. But I didn't understand if the decision is already valid or not. Do you know?


The courts decision in particular concerns turkish citizen, if one partner is living in Germany. But there 's a big chance that the court will generalize it.


----------

